# Looking for some advice on this DX Tank



## Junkman Bob (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello everyone 
I am Hoping to get your opinon on this Tanks authenticity…. To me with the only photos available I have concerns about the way the Painted wing Is laid out … What do you Cabers think of its originality…
Does this Tank look to be repainted and artificial patina …
Thank you in advance for any and all help / advice 

Bob






View attachment 1453709

View attachment 1453710


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 28, 2021)

Not an expert BUT that tank has been taken to bare metal & looks like a repaint🤔
Chain ring side looks like they botched it ....


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2021)

Those tank details are painted on, not decals. I'd guess the post war version may have been slightly different than the 1941 issue, but I don't see anything strange on that piece, but I'm not tank bike collector. It doesn't appear to be one of the repops either.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 28, 2021)

I chose wrong word in my question … I change verbiage now … Thank you


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 28, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> I chose wrong word in my question … I change verbiage now … Thank you




I should of paid more attention in typing class instead of chasing the chicks ….🤔…😜


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 28, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> I should of paid more attention in typing class instead of chasing the chicks ….🤔…😜



Pretty sure we can use genetics as an excuse 😜


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 28, 2021)

Now with all the pictures instead of just the one, it looks original to me!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 28, 2021)

Would these tanks have had the typical red schwinn primer applied obviously prior to application of paint ?? 

Bob


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 28, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Would these tanks have had the typical red schwinn primer applied obviously prior to application of paint ??
> 
> Bob



I could be wrong but I would have thought so; once any frame was done in primer I Would Think the tanks would be as well. I don't know 💯% for sure but Schwinn "quality" sucked if the tanks just got sprayed in paint without primer 🤔


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 28, 2021)

I agree … I’m gonna go tomorrow to check this bike out … 

Bob


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2021)

It was common practice and is even today to shoot paint on fresh sheet metal such as a tank. Most likely it has been phosphoric acid dipped, then painted without a primer. To be honest, I don't recollect ever seeing a primer on painted chain guards or fenders that have passed thru my hands. The new machines I deal with at work have primer on all the castings and plate steel but none of the sheet metal guards have a primer. I have a guard just like this one, same color, and checked it. I see no primer at all at the chips and scratches like this eBay piece.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 28, 2021)

I thank all of you for your input and help … Going tomorrow to check out these bikes and I hope it turns out positive …

Bob


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 28, 2021)

chain guards and most likely tanks do not have the same quality paint or preparation that the frames have.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2021)

Aaaaah Haaaa! Look at a Ray's Hornet. 









						Sold - 1957 Schwinn Deluxe Hornet - Pickup only....Price Drop | Archive (sold)
					

This is a really nice Schwinn survivor, Made in Chicago on Jan. 18th of 1957.....Serial No. B 53848 This was found hanging in Grandpa's basement recently, He and the kids rode it for years and then it sat untouched for many more years. It looks to be pretty much original ...I'm not an expert, so...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 28, 2021)

Looks to be evidence of some red paint/Primer inside of that tank ! 🤔


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 28, 2021)

Now that you mention it, I've never seen primer on inside of tank, just overspray of color over bare metal.....


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 28, 2021)

Like I said; I don't know but would have assumed Schwinn would have primered them but maybe there wasn't a need or that explains why they seem to jus' wear off / disappear 🤷‍♂️🤔


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 28, 2021)

Gonna be a long day at work tomorrow in anticipation of grabbing this DX and others tomorrow… Hi I’m Bob … And I’m a Bikeaholic !!! Hi Bob and welcome


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 28, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Gonna be a long day at work tomorrow in anticipation of grabbing this DX and others tomorrow… Hi I’m Bob … And I’m a Bikeaholic !!! Hi Bob and welcome



🤞🏻 crossed there's no issues between now & pick up should you decide you want'em. I've been there and couldn't wait to get off to go look see with less than some desirable results 🙄😒😞.  It's known I'm Not a Scwhinn addict but old bikes in general .... even if jus' to make a cool rider outta something vintage


----------



## lordscool (Jul 28, 2021)

been a painter for 35 years. If that was repainted was many years ago. You can't fake those looks. My opinion unless there in really good condition, a good repaint job is way better than a rusted beat up one anyway, but to each his own. Unfortunately the enamel paint back in those days was not very good and durable like the 2k stuff is today.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 28, 2021)

Looks legit to me. All the original tins I’ve seen don’t have primer but the frames and forks do.


----------



## nick tures (Jul 29, 2021)

how did it go ?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 30, 2021)

Went good …. Picked up a few more bikes and a couple late 20s frames with trumpet detailed but joints … got home late .. post some pics after work …👍
Bob


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 31, 2021)

I  thoroughly checked my early 50's green feather guard like the one I posted above. Since the rear mounting bracket is loose I turned it inward and cleaned the area it covered. These brackets were installed before any paint and I did find some traces of red oxide primer that got between the guard and bracket.


----------

